# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  KA1111

## Gast

Hey, wer kennt das aller erste Lied aus JP KA1111???

Suche schon wie verrckt!!!

THX

----------


## Thorsten

ich schau mal fr dich.


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

Wre echt super nett von Dir!!!

----------


## Thorsten

so, hab schnell reingehrt.
das lied heisst >THIS WORLD< und ist von >KILL 2 THIS<

aloha,
thorsten
__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

so sieht es aus, bzw. so heit es!!!

----------


## Gast

Kannst Du mir das Lied vielleicht per email schicken, ich finde bei Kazaa nichts...

Thx

----------


## Thorsten

sorry, ich hab es nicht, hab es vor lngerer zeit (noch mit napster) und spter nochmal mit winMX vergeblich gesucht.

aloha,
thorsten

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## andy

ich habs, rockt wie sau! ist brigens auch in face to ground der song. meld dich halt mal

checkt out: www.amrumsurfers.de

----------


## Gast

ey, hab des video zu weihnachten bekommen und muss sagen : echt geiles teil!!!
hab jetzt schon viele lieder aus dem video, aber das erste fehlt mir auch noch. kannste es mir vielleicht schicken? per mail, icq, oder msn?

----------


## andy

meld dich mal im icq: 95070430


checkt out: www.amrumsurfers.de

----------


## Gast

ich denke das erste Lied ist von Social Distortion-Dont drag me down,hoffe es zumindest

----------


## da_hui

ne, das is das zweite, oder dritte..

----------


## Gast

hi all....

wer ddie lieder aus ka1111 hat bitte mal bei mir melden, ich suche das lied das gleich am anfang nach der session mit diesem cart kommt, n bisschen indisch hrt sichs an (imho)

bitte, bitte melden

icq:  331441283

marcus.brix@tiscali.de

ich wre euch fr alle zeiten dankbar

roch on!

marcus g 08/15

----------


## Gast

indisch?? du bist ja indisch *g* wenn schon irisch. das sind dann die dropkick murpheys mit amazing grace

----------


## Gast

nee nee....aber das haben wir ja schon geklrt - ich meine genau die seq. nach dem polli mit diesem cart fhrt!
sehr langsame musik und knnte indianischer herkunft sein, hrt sich an wie ein gesungenes indianisches gebet :)

danke fr die hilfe!!

marcus

----------


## Surf-Republican

hey ihr surfnarren...wollt mal fragen ob jemand von euch mir das lied "This world" von "Kill 2 this" schicken knnt...denn ich find nichts im Limewire, Kazaa und Winamp...is nicht zu fassen...also wenns jemand von euch hat...seid so nett und bringts mal vorbei.

surfer2fast4u@yahoo.de

thx im voraus...

euer Surf-Republican

\,,,/

----------

